# New install what will I get?



## hoopsbwc34 (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm looking at doing a 1 TV standard def DVR install. What reciever would I get in that case? Would it be worth it to claim a 2nd TV to get the 2nd tuner and a 625?


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

hoopsbwc34 said:


> I'm looking at doing a 1 TV standard def DVR install. What reciever would I get in that case? Would it be worth it to claim a 2nd TV to get the 2nd tuner and a 625?


I believe you'll be getting a 625 anyway. I think that's the only kind of SD DVR they make anymore. They used to have some single tuner DVR's (510, 508, 501) but as far as I know they stopped making them a while back and only use refurbed ones to replace ones on existing accounts that go bad. Any new customer that signs up for a SD DVR should automatically get a 625 these days, whether you have one or two TV's.


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks tsmacro.

So if I decide to add the 2nd TV later, then I'll just keep using the single DVR and they will activate the second tuner for me and start charging me the extra $5/month?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The extra $5 is charged for not having a phone line connected. Having 1 or 2 TVs, or operating in Single or Dual mode, makes no difference.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

The second tuner will be active. You would need to feed the TV2 out to the second TV


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

TBoneit said:


> The second tuner will be active. You would need to feed the TV2 out to the second TV


I don't think the OP has a second tv so he'd just be using the 625 in single mode. Which has advantages of things like having PIP and watching one live channel while recording another or recording two live channels while watching something that's already been recorded on your DVR. Personally I think a dual tuner box per tv is the way to go anyway, I have two tv's and have a 622 on one and a 522 on the other.


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Aug 13, 2002)

tsmacro said:


> I don't think the OP has a second tv so he'd just be using the 625 in single mode. Which has advantages of things like having PIP and watching one live channel while recording another or recording two live channels while watching something that's already been recorded on your DVR. Personally I think a dual tuner box per tv is the way to go anyway, I have two tv's and have a 622 on one and a 522 on the other.


Yep. I'm basically thinking eventually I'll want to hook up the 2nd TV, so should how should I go about doing the inital install. Sounds like even if I claim I have the 2nd TV already, they will just give me the one box and wire it to the other room.


----------



## iwannarock1 (Feb 14, 2008)

tsmacro said:


> I believe you'll be getting a 625 anyway. I think that's the only kind of SD DVR they make anymore. They used to have some single tuner DVR's (510, 508, 501) but as far as I know they stopped making them a while back and only use refurbed ones to replace ones on existing accounts that go bad. Any new customer that signs up for a SD DVR should automatically get a 625 these days, whether you have one or two TV's.


Dish still has the 510, and I still carry them in my van. But as new customer just ask for the 625, they can install it in 1 room to 1 tv, or you can just get it set up for a 2nd "future" tv2. No extra charge for a new customer.


----------



## jimmyj (Feb 14, 2008)

get the 625 and have them put the sec line in for later you do not need 2 rec unless you are going to 3 tvs or more and tell them you want the rec in single mode and have them show you how to put it into dual mode it will not cost anything diff all the same price !!


----------

